# NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction



## ddpatel78 (Feb 23, 2008)

Whenever I tried to execute Turbo C++ . I got following messege.

16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem 

Turbo C++ IDE 
The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction. 
CS:0000 IP:0077 OP:f0 37 05 0e 02 Choose ‘Close’ to terminate the application. 

Help me to dig out this problem.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 23, 2008)

Ditch Turbo C++ use Relo

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65520


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

looking at the title, I thought NDTV's CPU thats used for news broadcasts crashed


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 23, 2008)

^^lol, btw wrong section.


----------



## ddpatel78 (Mar 12, 2008)

Metalhead It's not an issue regarding NDTV's CPU... Don't Read message title with your "MentalHead" Gautham.

Is it possible, due to MSI motherboard not supporting 16 bit MS-DOS application.....


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

^Lolz , No.
Thats XP's fault trying to emulate dos apps.
Change compatibility mode to say Win98 in properties and it should work fine.


----------

